# 1962 Deluxe American electric bell



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 2, 2018)

Soo... 

I got my (blue) bike at an auction (Saturday) and have been working on it. I have to get a lightbulb for the headlight and a (2 inch pie plate) rear reflector. 

Just wanted to know if anyone has/had a wiring guide for it. I pushed the button and got nothing. I tried putting in a new battery and got nothing.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like a horn tank?


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm not sure. I just assumed it was a bell.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

The unit looks really clean, not all rusted. If all the contacts are clean and good, it might just need a slight adjustment. I've never had to do that, yet. You might have to fiddle fart around with the adjustment screw.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 2, 2018)

Yass!! I got it working now! Thank you for your help @GTs58 ! You're awesome!


----------

